# Help with HTC phone



## The_Designer (Jan 4, 2008)

So rescently got given a HTC which I dislike but due to work I have to use it, so I was wondering if anyone knew how to get contracts from my old sim card onto the HTC. I'm not the best at technology so the simpler the better please.


----------

